# 4X8 Indoor enclosure



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Sep 10, 2011)

View attachment 11249
View attachment 11246
View attachment 11247


Hello Yall 
Well winter is right around the corner so i though i better get the indoor enclosure started .
This is where i'm at so far.
6 hrs labor & 60.00 in materials so far .


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 10, 2011)

that's a great start


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2011)

Stage one looks good.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 10, 2011)

well that looks great man


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice! Keep me updated b/c I'm planning on building one too and I'd love some advice!! Thanks!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice. What's going in there and how are you going to seal the particle board?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 10, 2011)

Tom said:


> Nice. What's going in there and how are you going to seal the particle board?



Very Nice 81'....looking good so far! .... and to seal the bottom you can use marine resin/ surfboard resin. Also you might add a few drain holes at the end. With this combo you will protect your wood, also provide a hard smooth surface that you can " sterilize" during clean outs , unlike wood which is pores and will trap bacteria...ex.

Happy Building Great job ~ 

JD~


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 10, 2011)

Zowie!


----------



## Kristina (Sep 11, 2011)

Lookin' good! Been working on mine as well.

To seal mine, I painted it liberally with Glidden porch and floor paint. (I got one miss-tint for 50% off, and found a second can that was almost full at the Habitat ReStore for $2!) It is nice and thick, rolls on smooth, and is made for heavy traffic. Last winter I lined my boxes with shower curtain liners and the Redfoots had them tore to bits in less than two weeks.

The Glidden paint was totally dry and odorless in 24 hours. I then sealed all the cracks with caulk so that when I add water to the enclosure it doesn't run out.

















Just a couple ideas for finishing yours off


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Newbie5564 (Sep 11, 2011)

Has anybody ever used the rhino liner for truck beds just putting it out their


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Sep 11, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. What's going in there and how are you going to seal the particle board?
> ...



Thanks JD Never thought to use Marine Resin for sealing .
Tom i have 4 redfoots 
Bubba is 7.5 scl 
Archie is 5.5 scl 
Edith is 5.75 scl
Blondie is 4 scl .
I know 4 x8 is kinda small for 4 torts but here in Galveston County we don't have very many cold days .
They will probably spend the nights in here & on warm days be put in their out door pen .
Kristina 
Thanks for that info because i bought a couple of cheap walmart shower curtains & was debating on if i really want to use this or not .
Thanks for the nice comments everyone.
Will keep yall posted as progress is being made .
Mike d


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 11, 2011)

Newbie5564 said:


> Has anybody ever used the rhino liner for truck beds just putting it out their



I've considered that idea, myself. Seems like it'd work fine, although it's a pricey option.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 11, 2011)

Newbie5564 said:


> Has anybody ever used the rhino liner for truck beds just putting it out their



That would work ....but I would be worried about the " valleys" in the liner collecting tortie waste' aka fecal and urine, and sitting for any length of time. Unless..... this was out side , One could tilt at a 2% angle to provide run~off , with cleaning times.

JD~


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 12, 2011)

I lined mine with a black pond liner. I think I picked it up on Amazon for ~$30, and used 1/2" staples to fasten it around the enclosure.


----------



## MarkE (Sep 12, 2011)

That is a great 1st stage. I am making mine now as well, and the fiberglass resin is great for coating the bottom. The Rhino liner sounds good too. I think it might be pricey though. The Resin was about $30 for the Resin, and a bunch of cheap brushes at Home Depot. Looks like you have a game plan though. 
Nice!
MarkE


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Sep 12, 2011)

MarkE said:


> That is a great 1st stage. I am making mine now as well, and the fiberglass resin is great for coating the bottom. The Rhino liner sounds good too. I think it might be pricey though. The Resin was about $30 for the Resin, and a bunch of cheap brushes at Home Depot. Looks like you have a game plan though.
> Nice!
> MarkE



Hello Mark 
Thanks for the comments .
Where did you find the resin?
Academy use to sell it years ago but i checked this weekend &they no longer sell it?
Thanks


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 12, 2011)

I have seen Envirotex Lite Resin at ACE hardware and craft stores.
You can also find it on Amazon.
You mix, pour it on and I believe can brush some a bit up the sides. It sets fairly quickly, then has to air out for a few days.
The porch paint looks good too.
I find the pond or shower pan rubber liners to be very effective. My adult Russians could not dig through it although they tried!


----------



## MarkE (Sep 14, 2011)

81SHOVELHEAD said:


> MarkE said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great 1st stage. I am making mine now as well, and the fiberglass resin is great for coating the bottom. The Rhino liner sounds good too. I think it might be pricey though. The Resin was about $30 for the Resin, and a bunch of cheap brushes at Home Depot. Looks like you have a game plan though.
> ...



I bought some at Home Depot. Its hard to find, but a gallon of fiberglass resin was about $35. I bought an extra hardener pack cuz I like to mix it super hot so it drys fast. It was by the Stain and adhesives at Home Depot. I'm fiberglassing this weekend. I'll post pics.. I widh I had a 4x8 area to work with.. Mine is 2.5 x 4.
MarkE


----------



## Neltharion (Sep 14, 2011)

Redstrike said:


> I lined mine with a black pond liner. I think I picked it up on Amazon for ~$30, and used 1/2" staples to fasten it around the enclosure.



I also use EPDM 45 mil pond liner stapled down. One good thing about using it in a winter enclosure, the black rubber absorbs and maintains heat well.


----------

